# Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?*

						Der Trailer zu Star Wars: Episode 9 - The Rise of Skywalker endet mit dem sinisteren Lachen des Imperators alias Palpatine. Der segnete aber eigentlich schon in Episode 6: Die Rückkehr der Jedi-Ritter das Zeitliche. Rückblicke gab es bereits zuvor - aber könnte der ehemalige Senator und Kanzler auch in Fleisch und Blut oder anderweitig "lebendig" zurückkehren? 

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?*


----------



## facehugger (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?*

Als blitzeschleudernder Machtgeist natürlich. Wie schon der gute, alte Obi Wan oder eben Yoda...

Körperlich wäre auch ein Klon seiner selbst denkbar, bisher gut versteckt in einer geheimen Anlage im Kuat-System

Gruß


----------



## Gamer090 (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?*

Gut möglich das es einen Klon von ihm gibt, wie werden sehen wie das ganze umgesetzt wird und wann er erscheint.


----------



## Quake2008 (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?*

In dem Rey alles aus Episode 8 nur geträumt hat. Und der J.J kann dann alles ignorieren was Johnson verkackt hat.


----------



## Mahoy (14. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?*



Quake2008 schrieb:


> In dem Rey alles aus Episode 8 nur geträumt hat. Und der J.J kann dann alles ignorieren was Johnson verkackt hat.



Gibt es auch einen Trick um das zu ignorieren, was Abrams verkackt hat?

Ach, ich hab's! Die Protagonisten haben bei der Siegesfeier auf Endor von einem speziellen Ewok-Schnaps gekostet und dadurch nicht nur irres Zeug geträumt, sondern sehen auch glatt 35 Jahre älter aus. Das ist plausibel und alles ist wieder im Lot.


----------



## Captain-S (15. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?*



Mahoy schrieb:


> Gibt es auch einen Trick um das zu ignorieren, was Abrams verkackt hat?
> 
> Ach, ich hab's! Die Protagonisten haben bei der Siegesfeier auf Endor von einem speziellen Ewok-Schnaps gekostet und dadurch nicht nur irres Zeug geträumt, sondern sehen auch glatt 35 Jahre älter aus. Das ist plausibel und alles ist wieder im Lot.



Abrams hat überhaupt nichts "verkackt", ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?*



Captain-S schrieb:


> Abrams hat überhaupt nichts "verkackt", ganz im Gegenteil.



Ach, er war also an Episode VII gar nicht federführend beteiligt? Dann sollte er diese überall verbreitete Fehlinformation aber schleunigst dementieren ... Ist ja rufschädigend, sowas.


----------



## dynastes (15. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?*

Episode VII war nicht toll, aber als Einleitung eines Wiederauflebens durchaus passend. Viel Fanservice, viele Hommages, quasi nichts neues. Mit guten Fortsetzungen hätte man diesen Auftakt gut nutzen können, um dann bessere Filme zu machen. Stattdessen hat sich Rian Johnson entschieden, das bereits stehende Skript aus dem Fenster zu werfen und nach seinem Gutdünken neu zu schreiben. Egal, wie Episode XI nun wird, die ganze Trilogie wird ein inkonsistenter Flickenteppich bleiben (mit Palpatines Rückkehr erst recht, um ehrlich zu sein, weil bisher absolut nichts darauf hindeutete). Ich habe keine Ahnung, wie Disney auf die absolut hirnrissige Idee kommen konnte, zwischendurch Regisseure zu wechseln, ohne dem Nachfolger anschließend quasi volle kreative Freiheit zu geben. Eigentlich müsste das Management einer Firma, die derart routiniert Blockbuster aus der Taufe hebt, es wahrhaftig besser wissen.

Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Abrams hat akzeptable Arbeit abgeliefert, Johnson nicht. Ich denke, da sieht Captain-S den Unterschied und ich muss ihm da auch zustimmen.


----------



## Mahoy (15. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?*



dynastes schrieb:


> Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Abrams hat akzeptable Arbeit abgeliefert, Johnson nicht. Ich denke, da sieht Captain-S den Unterschied und ich muss ihm da auch zustimmen.



Tja, so können Einschätzungen abweichen. Ich meine, schon Abrams hat es grandios versemmelt und Johnson hat den Murks lediglich noch gesteigert. Wenn jedoch das Brot schon schimmelig ist, stören mich die Maden auch nicht mehr - ich will so oder so nicht essen.


----------



## Alreech (16. April 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?*



dynastes schrieb:


> Episode VII war nicht toll, aber als Einleitung eines Wiederauflebens durchaus passend. Viel Fanservice, viele Hommages, quasi nichts neues.


Fanservice ? Wie das killen eines beliebten Protagonisten (Admiral Ackbar) off screen ?
Nichts neues ? Wie die Überlichtkamikaze die eigentlich jede Raumschlacht im Star Wars Universum entscheiden würden, angefangen vom Angriff auf dem Todesstern im Yavin System ?
Anscheinend sind Storywriter und Regie von Episode VII sogar zu blöd richtigen Fanservice zu machen...


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (1. Mai 2019)

*AW: Star Wars: The Rise of Skywalker - Wie könnte Palpatine zurückkehren?*



dynastes schrieb:


> Episode VII war nicht toll...



Das hast du nett ausgedrückt und dabei massiv untertrieben.^^


----------

